# Colonoscopy prep question- magnes. citrate & Prepopik



## romanticzomedy (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello all. I've browsed through a few pages and couldn't find an answer about this, so I'm sorry to have missed it, but I'm quite nervous.

I'm having an upper endo and a colonoscopy this Thursday, and I'm supposed to start the first night of my prep tonight with one 10 oz. bottle of Magnesium Citrate. Tomorrow, I have to take a split dose of Prepopik. Now:

1: I'm terrified of vomiting/nausea. I was given Zofran for nausea, but I am absolutely TERRIFIED that (a) it won't get absorbed and (b,) the magnesium citrate will be too strong for my system.

2: I have a very sensitive system. Stress usually makes me "go" quite a lot, but I'm so scared about this that I actually *haven't* been going these past few days at all.

3: I've been drinking a lot of clear fluids since the procedure was scheduled, however I haven't really been eating. Too nervous. Yes I know that's bad, but I'm also on the low-FODMAP diet so what I could eat on the low residue diet just did not cross over. So I've had like, peeled potatoes, boiled carrots, and a handful of gluten free cereal.

4: I'm in my premenstrual constipation phase, so despite all the liquids I've been drinking, I've only had two bowel movements since Saturday.

With all that in mind, how much magnesium citrate do you think I could reasonably handle? I've read that the 10 oz is WAY too strong on a system, and the last thing I want to do is chug the lot and then puke it all back up (I would quite literally rather die, and no I don't care if you think that's dramatic). I would tell the GI office about my fears, but they're pretty lack luster in the customer service department, quite honestly. I get hung up on a lot when I call (and I can assure you I'm polite! So I'm hoping it's just a technical mishap :/), or they just don't contact me like they say they will about questions or even lab results--which makes me feel like a jerk for having to call them for the answer, again.

Anyway. All that aside, has anyone taken the MC and the Prepopik prep route before? Do you think that sounds like too much? Should I just take a little of the MC and then stick with the Prepopik full dose? Thanks in advance for your help. I'm absolutely terrified over here.


----------

